# Dangerously Disobedient Wheaten Terriers



## Sedgewick19 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello,
I have two male Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers who are acting absolutely awful. For starters they nearly killed my Maremma not once but three separate times. They relieve themselves in the house, despite being let out for a walk on the hour. The slightest noise makes them bark incessantly. However, all this pales in comparison to biting people when their back is turned. I have trained dogs before but I have never experience this kind of behavior. Is there anything I can do besides putting them to sleep?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah get help from a behaviorist. They must have been let to get to this stage. Putting the to sleep is the cowards option. GET A BEHAVIORIST!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sedgewick19 said:


> Hello,
> I have two male Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers who are acting absolutely awful. For starters they nearly killed my Maremma not once but three separate times. They relieve themselves in the house, despite being let out for a walk on the hour. The slightest noise makes them bark incessantly. However, all this pales in comparison to biting people when their back is turned. I have trained dogs before but I have never experience this kind of behavior. Is there anything I can do besides putting them to sleep?


Your reaction is of equal or more importance than their actions. What do *YOU* do when they attack, pee, poop, bark,and bite?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

How old are they, how long have you had them, are they neutered, and what training have you done with them?


----------



## Sedgewick19 (Jul 28, 2010)

> Your reaction is of equal or more importance than their actions. What do YOU do when they attack, pee, poop, bark, and bite?


 When they attack I try to stay calm and issue commands in a normal but stern voice, as I attempt to separate the dogs. As for bowl movements I only punish the dog if I catch him in the act, usually by placing him in a crate after I bring him to the mess. I simply write off barking for now, because it seems to be the least of my problems. Biting however, is the only time I will physically reprimand the dog, either by holding him dominantly to the floor or firmly tap him on the snout. After I have finished disciplining I take him to a cage where he sits for one to half an hour. I should have mention that they life in a family home with four people and two other well behaved dogs. 



> How old are they, how long have you had them, are they neutered, and what training have you done with them?


 They are both eight years old neutered males from the same litter. I have had them for most of that time, but I regret to say that I have been very busy lately and have only managed to teach them basic commands such as sit, down,and sometimes stay.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Might I also recommend that while you are working on this, you make sure they do not have the opportunity to do this? You need to protect your Maremma, and protect people. This may mean confinement or leashes so that you can control them.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

You need a behaviorist NOW!...If your Maremma decides to protect itself those dogs will be dead & a Maremma is bred to kill predators & what is another dog but a predator?!!!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like you need a behavourist.

you have not taught these dogs a thing in 8 years. I assume they dont have much of a outlet, such as excersise and offcourse training.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Sedgewick19 said:


> They are both eight years old neutered males from the same litter. I have had them for most of that time, but I regret to say that I have been very busy lately and have only managed to teach them basic commands such as sit, down,and sometimes stay.



.. in EIGHT YEARS, you have been sooooo busy that you've only had time to train "sit, down, and SOMETIMES stay" ??? .. My goodness ! ... 

My best advice would be for you to consider placing the dogs in other, and seperate, homes.

If that is not an option, ... then I would seriously consider dumping your antiquated training methods and ideals. They are ABSOLUTELY ineffective, unfair, and perhaps even border on cruelty. Added to that, they are likely, errr certainly at the very root of your problems.

I'm not trying to be harsh, ... just trying to be realistic, and helpful in the best interest of the dogs. You should do the same.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sedgewick19 said:


> When they attack I try to stay calm and issue commands in a normal but stern voice, as I attempt to separate the dogs. As for bowl movements I only punish the dog if I catch him in the act, usually by placing him in a crate after I bring him to the mess. I simply write off barking for now, because it seems to be the least of my problems. Biting however, is the only time I will physically reprimand the dog, either by holding him dominantly to the floor or firmly tap him on the snout. After I have finished disciplining I take him to a cage where he sits for one to half an hour. I should have mention that they life in a family home with four people and two other well behaved dogs.
> 
> They are both eight years old neutered males from the same litter. I have had them for most of that time, but I regret to say that I have been very busy lately and have only managed to teach them basic commands such as sit, down,and sometimes stay.


 
Ok, STOP holding them down, they are assocaiting this punishment with the person they are biting and you're getting ESCALATION instead of resolution.

Get a BEHAVIORIST, not a trainer, preferably one who will use operent conditioning instead of dominance.

Crate and rotate the dogs, do NOT allow the terriers to interact with the Maremma AT ALL, it's your duty as a dog owner to protect all your animals. 

What are the situations where they are biting humans?

How much excercise are they getting?

Have you done any testing to clear them of things such as Thyroid imbalance (which can lead to agression).


----------

